# Retro Gamers?



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

just dug out my old consoles dreamcast,sega saturn awesome who needs ps3's and wiii's

but was wondering if anyone had any games kicking around for these consoles especially the dreamcast backups ?

many thanks jason.


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

That's all far too modern for me









I gave away an Atari 2600 and a load of cartridges a couple of years ago. A decision I shall no doubt live to regret. I've still got one of the old style "pong" TV game consoles though and a bunch of pre-Windows PC games.


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

I'm sure I've still got an Atari 2600 at my parents, as well as a Texas Instruments T199 4A computer as well. Not to sure what I'm ever going to do with them as just checked ebay and there not worth much


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

see thats the thing my games room is slowly becoming old console room - id love the old atari system so far ive got ps2,dreamcast,saturn,ps1,xbox - its only a small room with a big tv and 2 seats but getting very full of dvd's, games, and controllers - i need a bigger games room.


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

Have something for you if your into retro. This is the original Coleco Vision exported to PC. It is exactly as what you would remember on the console complete with sounds and all the goodies. Included are about 25 roms including various Donkey Kong. Enjoy, played a few myself. Use either link, its all about 3/4meg









pirateshare you have to answer the simple question, rapidshare you hit free next page type in the code, uploaded by me.

/http://www.pirateshare.net/?id=11708631

/http://rapidshare.com/files/34998043/Coleco.zip.html


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Some nice links on the first site James


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

jaslfc5 said:


> see thats the thing my games room is slowly becoming old console room - id love the old atari system so far ive got ps2,dreamcast,saturn,ps1,xbox - its only a small room with a big tv and 2 seats but getting very full of dvd's, games, and controllers - i need a bigger games room.


Maybe if you got rid of your trainer collection you would have more space


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

Maybe if you got rid of your trainer collection you would have more space


----------



## scottishcammy (Jul 11, 2003)

I wish I had that much spare time! What do you do for a living mate?


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

i run my own buisness - i dont have that much spare time though ,ive a son who does so many bloody activities that im constantly ferrying him and even though i only work 40 weeks of the yearr im either doing work on my buisness premises or doing freekin wages,vat returns ,accounts etc .

when i do get spare time escapism is usually the key ,shooting or racing games usually ohh and walking my dog now takes up at least 2 hours a day . so no spare time only spare rooms.


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

Must admit to the 2 hrs a day dog walking myself. If I don't appear to be getting ready the mutt always arrives to untie my laces then rip my shoes off, then nudge me, slabber on me and then lick his bits loudly until I agree to take him.

On the retro gaming - my fave was still Elite for the Speccy.


----------



## scottishcammy (Jul 11, 2003)

jaslfc5 said:


> i run my own buisness - i dont have that much spare time though ,ive a son who does so many bloody activities that im constantly ferrying him and even though i only work 40 weeks of the yearr im either doing work on my buisness premises or doing freekin wages,vat returns ,accounts etc .
> 
> when i do get spare time escapism is usually the key ,shooting or racing games usually ohh and walking my dog now takes up at least 2 hours a day . so no spare time only spare rooms.


I'd never have the balls to run my own business. What do you do?


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

me and the wife run a maths and english tuition company - kids come to us after school for extra tuition.

4 years ago i was an electrician ,but i gave up to run the office and the admin side of the operation ,12 staff,180 paying customers a week lots to organise as you can imagine .sometimes its the scariest thing ive ever done and working for youreself is not for everyone ,but having worked in industry for 15 years or so before i will never go back to working for someone else.

what do you do?


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Alas said:


> Must admit to the 2 hrs a day dog walking myself. If I don't appear to be getting ready the mutt always arrives to untie my laces then rip my shoes off, then nudge me, slabber on me and then lick his bits loudly until I agree to take him.
> 
> On the retro gaming - my fave was still Elite for the Speccy.


Ahhhh Elite









I loved it! I was on the Amstrad cpu464 though.......


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

jasonm said:


> Alas said:
> 
> 
> > Must admit to the 2 hrs a day dog walking myself. If I don't appear to be getting ready the mutt always arrives to untie my laces then rip my shoes off, then nudge me, slabber on me and then lick his bits loudly until I agree to take him.
> ...


I never got beyond Space Invaders


----------



## scottishcammy (Jul 11, 2003)

jaslfc5 said:


> me and the wife run a maths and english tuition company - kids come to us after school for extra tuition.
> 
> 4 years ago i was an electrician ,but i gave up to run the office and the admin side of the operation ,12 staff,180 paying customers a week lots to organise as you can imagine .sometimes its the scariest thing ive ever done and working for youreself is not for everyone ,but having worked in industry for 15 years or so before i will never go back to working for someone else.
> 
> what do you do?


Did you have to do a conversion course to go from electrician to teacher, one of my mates did that with his degree, think it took a couple of years at uni to convert.

I keep telling him to start up his own business, do you have a website I could point him towards to have a look at?

I'm in the police by the way.


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

amstrad i had barbarian what a game that was - sinclairs passed me by i was into my comodore 64 at the time . decathalon bashing buttons to make daley thompson run round and throw javelins- happy days.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

I used to game on the Amiga and still have my A1200 in storage. I also do some Amiga emulation on the PC using Amiga Forever and AmiKit. My favourite type of game was shoot 'em ups and the two I loved most were Banshee and Deluxe Galaga.

I've still got an Atari 7800 console somewhere and guess what my favourite game was on that? You guessed it, Xevious! Now that was one game that new how to cheat when you were winning.


----------



## bowie (Mar 12, 2005)

my fave game of all time is tempest 2000 on the jag,i also like breakout,me and the son have a x box,wii,psp,gba sp,and i want a ds lite,am 48 but like video games,even me mam who is 80 has had a go on the wii,a great games console.

bowie


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

you are never too old for a good gaming session - jaguar system wow that was a flash in the pan wasnt it -i had an atari lynx ,basically as soon as you bought them they dissapeared and were no longer supported about 10 games to chose from.

ive never been into nintendo systems but i do fancy a wii.


----------



## thorpey69 (Feb 8, 2006)

Got a dreamcast sitting on the top of my wardrobe with all the accessories etc,also got a ps2 a x,box,ps1 various nintendos and a n early wooden top Atari system in the loft,took my xbox 360 back for a refund last night as it suffered the so called ring of death and died,will be buying another as soon as back in stock as im waiting for Halo to come out later in the year,generally only take an interest in the winter months when you cant be outside as much.


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

jasonm said:


> Alas said:
> 
> 
> > Must admit to the 2 hrs a day dog walking myself. If I don't appear to be getting ready the mutt always arrives to untie my laces then rip my shoes off, then nudge me, slabber on me and then lick his bits loudly until I agree to take him.
> ...


You can run it on a PC but need to make some changes. Heres the link.

Elite site


----------



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

Good thread timing,

I dug out my saturn the other day and myself and the nipper have been having a hoot. I bought it originally for Sega Rally Championship, fave games currently are that, ManxTT, Wipeout 2097, Courier Crisis and Steep Slope Sliders.

I used to love 3D monster maze on the ZX81 and one of my all time faves is super mariokarts on the SNES. Just picked up a Dreamcast and am dying to try all the emulators available for it.

Andy


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

This 2 year old thread is still relevant as the executables/zips are still sitting on my website









http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?showtopic=8374


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

My brother has vitually all the consoles launched - except for the Wii. He's saving for the PS3.

I was up there other day, playing Buzz on PS2. It's a multiple choice quiz game, so I was ok - only one finger at a time. These things weren't designed for us one handers though


----------



## limey (Aug 24, 2006)

Downloaded and installed MAME at home, so I can play Battle Zone. I love that game.

Question: What was the mid-80's game that scrolled right to left, you were a spaceship going through caves/tunnels, etc.??? Maybe on the ZX Spectrum or C64? Or arcade.


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

Scramble 

I'm pretty sure I've got that somewhere.


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

sega rally for me has to be the best game - when i wasnt allowed to drive it was my outlet ,throwing them cars around it was awesome and still is - i still want to buy a celica now .

good to see so many other gamers out there keep it up fellas.


----------



## scottishcammy (Jul 11, 2003)

Did you have to do a conversion course to go from electrician to teacher, one of my mates did that with his degree, think it took a couple of years at uni to convert.

I keep telling him to start up his own business, do you have a website I could point him towards to have a look at?


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

sadly i dont do any of the teaching just everything else - did look into it and thought otherwise easier to employ them now .

the thing we run is actually a franchise and you purchase an area. pm me ill give you the address .


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

scottishcammy said:


> I'd never have the balls to run my own business. What do you do?


Funny, I'd never have the balls to be a policeman.









PC games are the cause of all the friction in my house, I ban my lads and limit their time, it's a daily battle, I can't understand the appeal, why can't they go play out and nick cars or something? It's a virtual life.









However I do remember playing a game that I got addicted to, it was in a pub around 1982, a man, or was it a monkey, had to climb up a tower, an apartment block really. The inhabitants uased to drop things, plant pots for one thing, out of their windows at the man/monkey to dislodge his grip as he climbed up, what was that called?


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Mark I think you may mean the classic Donkey Kong

I spent hours and hours playing Elite on my beeb. Just think if I'd have spent that time constructively


----------



## scottishcammy (Jul 11, 2003)

MarkF said:


> scottishcammy said:
> 
> 
> > I'd never have the balls to run my own business. What do you do?
> ...


I reckon you'd actually make an excellent cop Mark (I realise this sounds like a lead up to one of my crap jokes, but it's not!).


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Donkey Kong







I had forgotten about that, but no, it wasn't Donkey Kong. It had better graphics, the man/monkey "climbed" up a brown brick apartment block, people from above leaned out of their wondows and dropped things down towards him, you had to avoid them, if not, you were knocked off and had to start climbing again from the bottom. Not "you" really, the man/monkey on the arcade game.









Bloody hell, I can remember an Olympic (Decathlon) thing I used to like as well AND opposite my first place of work was a pub, "The Lemon Tree" it was crap but became the most popular place in town due to having the first "Space Invaders" machine locally.









I don't know what seems more weird, those innocent games or the normality of drinking at lunchtime.


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

scottishcammy said:


> MarkF said:
> 
> 
> > scottishcammy said:
> ...


Have you been drinking Cammy? I am not even trusted enough to be a moderator on RLT


----------



## scottishcammy (Jul 11, 2003)

MarkF said:


> scottishcammy said:
> 
> 
> > MarkF said:
> ...


Sorry if this destroys any credence to what I've said, but yes, I have been drinking!! I was given 6 foreign beers for my birthday and I'm on the last bottle now! They're all about 7%-9%, so I'm in quite a good mood! But I still think you'd make a good cop. Hey, I'm a tutor so I should now (then again, I've also drunk 6 weird beers, so I'll let you make your own mind up







)

Hmmm, by your reasoning, does that mean I should be handed the golden moderator scrolls?!?!?


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

The strongest beer I like is Duvel and that is 8.2% (?) six of them would not be a good idea.









Still can't find this bleedin climbing game.









Changed my mind, it'd be a great idea, better than this gayboy Stella I have in front of me.


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Wow,







how your memory can play tricks, or maybe alzheimers really is hereditary.







Where did I get a brown brick apartment from? Or a monkey for that matter. The game was "Crazy Climber".


















Crazy Climber Home Page!

wikipedia


----------

